# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  IP Camera - προτάσεις οδηγίες

## alkisss

Γεια σας! Ψάχνω για 3 (+..2??)κάμερες εξωτερικού χώρου να της ενώσω στο pc (60-70 eur τεμ. ) πρότασης σας ??εν ελλαδι
Θέλω να ανιχνεύει κίνηση κ όταν δει κάτι να με ενημερώνει στο κινητό με smς και mail (αν εχω δίκτυο κάλυψης να εχω κάποιο
ολιγόλεπτο videaki οχι 24ωρη καταγραφή)
Επίσης θέλω ανά πάσα στιγμή να συνδέομαι οπότε θέλω μέσω κινητού η pc.. και να βλέπω εικόνα του σπιτιού μου σε πραγματικό χρόνο σε οποία κάμερα θέλω η και στης 3 καμ. μαζι 
Υπάρχει αυτό που ζητάω;;
και τα φώτα σας τι άλλο θα χρειαστώ αν γίνονται επάνω στο PC win.
ευχαριστώ

----------


## djastral232

Έχει "βρωμίσει" ο τόπος από καλές-κινεζιές που κάνουν τη δουλειά που θες. Ψάξε για τις VStarCam, τύπου https://www.emimikos.gr/Vstarcam/C7824WIP/

Tώρα για SMS ειδοποίηση δεν νομίζω να συμφέρει και τόσο, γιατί εκτός της SIM θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις συνδρομή σε αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία (αν κάνω λάθος και έχουν προοδεύσει τα πράγματα διορθώστε με). Εν έτη 2019 και με τα δεδομένα ανοικτά στο κινητό σου μια χαρά PUSH alerts θα σου έρχονται real-time, κάθε φορά που θα ανιχνεύει κίνηση.

Τώρα σε βάθος χρόνου, αναλόγως και για τι χρήση τις θέλεις, το μόνο μείον είναι η χωρητικότητα των καρτών SD που αποθηκεύουν τα δεδομένα και κάποια στιγμή γεμίζουν. Γι' αυτό και οι περισσότεροι πάνε σε λύσεις DVR... (Εκτός και αν αγοράσεις χώρο σε δικό τους Cloud που προσωπικά δεν το προτείνω).

----------


## nepomuk

Παρομοια λυση με την παραπανω οικονομικοτερη. https://www.e-shop.gr/gembird-icam-w...a-p-PER.585324
Με την χωρητικοτητα και τις τιμες των micrοsd  δεν τιθεται θεμα καταγραφικου , το κανει η ιδια η καμερα σχεδον δωρεαν.

----------


## Ste7ios

Αν ο σκοπός της κάμερας είναι η ασφάλεια του χώρου, να έχεις γνώση του έγινε, να υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία, τότε δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο νόημα η εγγραφή σε SD, καταγραφικό ή άλλο αποθηκευτικό μέσο που βρίσκεται στον ίδιο χώρο.

Και για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό, πρόσφατα μπήκαν και έγδυσαν το χώρο γνωστού μου, κατέβασαν τις κάμερες που είχε βάλει με ένα σκουπόξυλο, και πείραν και το καταγραφικό του και έφυγαν σαν κύριοι. Είχε δεν είχε κάμερες το ίδιο πράγμα...

Αν είχε τις κάμερες να στέλνουν έστω μερικές φωτογραφίες ή video σε email ή ftp server θα είχε κάτι μέχρι να ξηλώσουν και το router...

----------


## Ste7ios

Το SMS επίσης είναι κάκιστη ιδέα γιατί συνήθως έχεις κάμποσα false alarms. Μπορείς να έχεις έναν βομβαρδισμό από alerts άνευ λόγου και καμία άλλη πληροφόρηση...

Email με συνημμένες φωτογραφίες ή video απο το συμβάν φτάνουν και περισσεύουν (Προτιμάω φωτογραφίες λόγο μικρότερου όγκου καθώς έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να σταλούν (έχουμε έτσι και αλλιώς και 20% overhead επιπλέον για το MIME/Base64)) αν και δεν είναι και ο καλύτερος τρόπος μετάδοσης binary data για το λόγο που αναφέρω αλλά είναι ο πιο φθηνός.

Ανοικτές πόρτες εγείρουν ζητήματα ασφάλειας, μπορεί να μην είσαι ο μόνος που θα βλέπει, αν είναι δυνατό καλό είναι να το προστατεύσεις όσο γίνεται...

----------


## DLS 33

επειδη με ενδιαφερει και εμενα το θεμα, θελω να ρωτησω για κατιπου βρηκα

https://www.banggood.com/Digoo-BB-M1...r_warehouse=CN

αυτο κανει τιποτα, η ειναι μουφα ?

τελικα πηρα αυτην https://www.banggood.com/ESCAM-G02-D...r_warehouse=CN     και βλεπουμε

----------


## nepomuk

> τελικα πηρα αυτην https://www.banggood.com/ESCAM-G02-D...r_warehouse=CN     και βλεπουμε




Αν κανει 2 μηνες ναρθει με "δωρεαν" ταχ/κα , και αν σπασει ο διαολος το ποδαρι του και πιαστει τελωνειο ,
αξιζε τον κοπο να προτιμηθει κινεζομαγαζο ; Πλεον της "ζημιας" στην Εθνικη Οικονομια .Να μη βγαζουμε τα ματια 
μονοι μας.

----------


## Panoss

Σωστά έπρεπε να πάρει ελληνική κάμερα. Από ελληνικό μαγαζί.
Κι ας παίρνει κινέζικο μισθό.

----------


## billtsig

Παιδιά αν θέλετε να με ακούσετε νομίζω πως ένα καταγραφικό της hikvision με αντίστοιχες κάμερες είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή!! έτσι είχα μπλέξει με μια κινεζοκάμερα από ebay γνωστή ως xxcamera και ενώ όλα ήταν οκ από εικόνα δέν... έδειχνε τον player λίπανε τα plugin άλλα τα link είχαν λίξει.... support 0....

----------


## DLS 33

> Αν κανει 2 μηνες ναρθει με "δωρεαν" ταχ/κα , και αν σπασει ο διαολος το ποδαρι του και πιαστει τελωνειο ,
> αξιζε τον κοπο να προτιμηθει κινεζομαγαζο ; Πλεον της "ζημιας" στην Εθνικη Οικονομια .Να μη βγαζουμε τα ματια 
> μονοι μας.



Τελωνειο ? 21euro την πηρα, γιατι να περασει τελωνειο ?

Επρεπε να την παρω απο εδω ?  http://plus3.gr/escam-ip-camera-g02-wifi-1mp-infrared   ? και να πληρωσω και + μεταφορικα ?

2 μηνες ποτε δεν εκανε να ερθει κατι , 20-30 ημερες κανει

----------


## Ste7ios

Πιο τελωνείο; Και αξία πάνω απο το όριο να είχε, από αποθήκη στην Ε.Ε. έρχεται...


Τέλος πάντων, ένα θέμα είναι και η υποστήριξη που έχεις σε ένα τεχνολογικό τομέα που συνέχεια αλλάζει και έχει πολλά προβλήματα που γίνονται σημαντικά όταν εκτίθεσαι στο Internet.


Οι D-Link κάμερες που έχω τώρα είναι ευάλωτες στο WPA2 KRACK vulnerability ενώ είναι αδύνατο να τις διαχειριστώ πια και να έχω εικόνα απο οποιοδήποτε σύγχρονο OS και web browser. Υπάρχουν και άλλα θέματα βεβαίως.

Αν και έχει κάποιο όνομα, η ποιότητα και υποστήριξη των προϊόντων τους είναι χάλι... Καλύτερα να δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω και να έχεις ένα προϊόν με καλή υποστήριξη.

----------


## DLS 33

> Πιο τελωνείο; Και αξία πάνω απο το όριο να είχε, από αποθήκη στην Ε.Ε. έρχεται...
> 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, ένα θέμα είναι και η υποστήριξη που έχεις σε ένα τεχνολογικό τομέα που συνέχεια αλλάζει και έχει πολλά προβλήματα που γίνονται σημαντικά όταν εκτίθεσαι στο Internet.
> 
> 
> Οι D-Link κάμερες που έχω τώρα είναι ευάλωτες στο WPA2 KRACK vulnerability ενώ είναι αδύνατο να τις διαχειριστώ πια και να έχω εικόνα απο οποιοδήποτε σύγχρονο OS και web browser. Υπάρχουν και άλλα θέματα βεβαίως.
> 
> Αν και έχει κάποιο όνομα, η ποιότητα και υποστήριξη των προϊόντων τους είναι χάλι... Καλύτερα να δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω και να έχεις ένα προϊόν με καλή υποστήριξη.



Την καμερα την πηρα, για να βλεπω την αποθηκη. Δοκιμη θα κανω για αρχη, μετα ισως παρω κατι καλυτερο.
Αλλωστε για αυτο ρωτησα και εδω....

----------


## kostas-21

Δημήτρη,Γι'αυτήν επλήρωσες τελωνείο?  τελικα πηρα αυτην https://www.banggood.com/ESCAM-G02-D...r_warehouse=CN και βλεπουμε.
Μόνο που αυτες ειναι για εσωτερική χρήση. Δουλεύουν και έξω,αλλα δεν πρέπει να βρέχονται  και δεν θέλουν υγρασία.

----------


## DLS 33

Οχι, ακομα δνε ηρθε, αλλα αφου εινα ικατω απο 22Ε , γιατι να πληρωσω τελωνειο ?
 Το γνωριζω οτι ειναι για εσωτερικο χωρο, μεσα στην αποθηκη θα ειναι η καμερα. οχι εξω...

Επισης ειδα και ατο εδω,   https://www.gearbest.com/surveillanc...ml?wid=1451296 
Το παρηγγειλα ηδη και αυτο, απο ευρωπαικη αποθηκη....στα 102+8 μεταφορικα....

----------


## paulk

Έχει πάρει κανένας αυτή την κάμερα? https://www.banggood.com/Digoo-DG-WO...l?rmmds=search

Μένω σε μονοκατοικία και θέλω να βάλω 2-3 περιμετρικά μέσα στην αυτή ώστε να έχω μια ασφάλεια παραπάνω.
Αυτές παίζουν και μέσω lan με την εσωτερική ip ή αναγκαστικά πρέπει να ρυθμίσω να παίζει με εξωτερική ip?

----------


## DLS 33

Ηρθε χθες η καμερα, χωρις τελωνειο.
 Για 22 euro ειναι πολυ καλη, και η εικονα της κ η ευχρηστια της

Και αυτη καλυτερη αναλυση εχει, στα ιδια χρηματα, 

https://www.banggood.com/1080P-360-P...r_warehouse=CN

----------


## aktis

Το κακό με την αναγνώριση κίνησης είναι οτι οι καμερούλες και τα καταγραφικά μπερδεύονται με την αλλαγή του ήλιου , προβολείς αυτοκινήτου κλπ ... 
οπότε δημιουργούν ψεύτικους συναγερμούς .
Πλέον  κυκλοφορούν κάμερες με PIR ρανταρακι για ανίχνευση εισβολής... που είναι πιο αξιόπιστο αλλά ανεβάζει και το κόστος ...
Τα καινούρια μοντελλα καταγραφικών ( φαντάζομαι και οι καλές IP κάμερες ) επεξεργάζονται την εικόνα και ψάχνουν για άνθρωπο ή αυτοκίνητο

----------


## paulk

> Ηρθε χθες η καμερα, χωρις τελωνειο.
>  Για 22 euro ειναι πολυ καλη, και η εικονα της κ η ευχρηστια της



Για το τελωνείο ξέρω τις μεθόδους αποστολής.
Το βράδυ δείχνει καλά?

Με wifi το έχεις? Αν ναι στα πόσα μέτρα πιάνει?

Για υπολογιστή υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα ώστε να μπορώ να συνδέομαι και να βλέπω?
Μπορώ να συνδέσω την κάμερα στο πρόγραμμα της hikvision? (ivms-4200)

----------


## DLS 33

Τι να σου πω, αληθεια δεν ξερω και πολλα απο  καμερες.
Αυτη η Scam G02 για μεσα στο σπιτι καλη ειναι,
   Οταν ειναι να κανει κινησεις, αργει λιγο.  Αποσταση, περιπου 20 μετρα απο το ρουτερ και δεν εχει προβλημα, 

Ομως σε συγκριση με αυτες που πηρα,  https://www.gearbest.com/surveillanc...ml?wid=1004814  ειναι μερα  με νυχτα !

----------


## mtzag

Με ενδιαφερει και εμενα να βλεπω την εισοδο πχ τον ταχυδρομο... υπαρχουνε καμερες που να κανουνε ληψη το βραδι χωρις φωτισμο? Προτασεις για κατι καλυτερο απο banggood?

----------


## mikemtb

Ταχυδρόμος βράδυ.. κομμάτι δύσκολο 
Υπάρχει αυτό που ζητάς, ψάξε για starlight κάμερες (χωρίς ir), της dahua, δε θυμάμαι μοντέλο.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Και Tiandy.

----------


## paulk

Τελικά σήμερα έκανα παραγγελία 3 *digoo dg-w01f*
Οι δύο κάμερες θα μπουν δίπλα διπλά. Και σκέφτηκα να πάρω ένα *τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό* ώστε να τις τροφοδοτήσω και τις δύο μαζί. Και την τρίτη κάμερα να την έχω σε άλλο τροφοδοτικό, επειδή θα είναι σε άλλο σημείο τοποθετημένη.

Κάνει το τροφοδοτικό αυτό που διάλεξα?
Επίσης πειράζει που δεν έχει γείωση το τροφοδοτικό?

----------


## paulk

> Ηρθε χθες η καμερα, χωρις τελωνειο.
>  Για 22 euro ειναι πολυ καλη, και η εικονα της κ η ευχρηστια της
> 
> Και αυτη καλυτερη αναλυση εχει, στα ιδια χρηματα, 
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/1080P-360-P...r_warehouse=CN




Καλησπέρα.. Τι κάρτα μνήμης έχεις βάλει στην κάμερα? Ποια μάρκα και πόσα GB?

----------


## DLS 33

Δεν εχω βαλει ακομα καρτα μνηνης
       Την εβαλα κοντα στην πορτα  της αποθηκης και παρακολουθω τον σκυλο στην αυλη.....

----------


## paulk

> Δεν εχω βαλει ακομα καρτα μνηνης
>        Την εβαλα κοντα στην πορτα  της αποθηκης και παρακολουθω τον σκυλο στην αυλη.....



Εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάρω *αυτή την κάρτα μνήμης  
*Με wifi την έχεις?

----------


## paulk

> Δεν εχω βαλει ακομα καρτα μνηνης
>        Την εβαλα κοντα στην πορτα  της αποθηκης και παρακολουθω τον σκυλο στην αυλη.....



Καλησπέρα. Χθες μου ήρθαν οι 2 digoo. Το digoo cloud έχεις στο κινητό σου?  Επίσης ξέρεις αν υπάρχει πρόγραμμα για το pc?

----------


## picdev

Θα ήθελα να πάρω μια μικρή Κινέζο IP camera , για εσωτερικό χώρο .
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς κάποια ?

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------

